# Camallanus worm



## TokyoBetta (Jan 19, 2010)

I think my fish has this worm

I can see larvae worms swimming around in the water and hes got something hanging off his bum, but it hasnt gone away and although it looks a little poop colored its too long and thin to be poop.

The larvae dont seem to be going away, theyre like these little white threads about half an inch long at most. 

I looked it up and I think its the camallanus.

Where do they come from and how do I treat and prevent this?

Thanks


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Could you show us pictures, please? That is a very, very uncommon type of parasite.

But if it truly is that worm, I suggest getting some Jungle Labs anti-parasite medicated fish food and some jungle labs parasite clear...in combination, this will definitely cure your problem.


----------



## TokyoBetta (Jan 19, 2010)

Here you can see it dangling from his anal area.
I thought it was a long stringy poop because the only worms Id read about were anchor worms, which this is not, but then today I found out about the camallanus worm and this seems to fit.









close-up











Ive ordered some jungle labs anti parasite food off amazon but thatll take a while to get here (I live in Tokyo). I sent a friend to the petstore where I got Sam because the fella there is really knowledgeable and unfortunately its too far for me to go myself, but hopefully theres something local here i can use.


----------



## TokyoBetta (Jan 19, 2010)

Well guys it was poop.

It really looked like a camallanus worm and Ive recently developed planaria too (which are harmless little stringy worms) since I began cycling my tank, and together I was scared to death that I had this parasite and it was giving off larvae in my tank.

I immediately did a 50% water change (cycled tank) and during that time I had Sam in a cup and looked at it more closely. I put my fingers in there and kinda made a little cradle and got him to sit up on my hand, and actually he was very obedient and kind of 'submitted', anyone else ever have this? 
And when he moved around a little more actively and rubbed against my hand after I let him go, lo and behold, the poop fell off. 

My gf went to the petstore for me and asked our pal there, and Id sent a mail to her phone too with a photo, and he said it was poop too.

Apparently there are poops that will hang off a Bettas body for days folks. Petstore guy also confirmed, through raising hundreds of fish over the years, poop can just hang there for ages sometimes because fish just swim around so gently and whatnot.

So anyone else suspecting the dreaded camallanus worms, please check to make sure it isnt poop first because its very surprising how much they resemble each other. 

Not gonna cancel my overseas $50 express shipped purchase of Jungle food, would like to have it here in Japan just in case. 
Expensive lesson but hey, I love my fish.


----------

